# clicking noise



## dave w 1 (Apr 28, 2005)

hi guys i bought two 18t monster trucks and they have some hard running on them they are clicking in the rear? any ideas what it is? :wave:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

loosen the diffs slightly.


----------



## dave w 1 (Apr 28, 2005)

THANKS BUD bye the way i still have my white satan buds jacket from the velodrome races! in calli


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Those would be colectors items if anyone would be able to remember back that far


----------

